# Reducing stock by freeze drying?



## perneto (Aug 9, 2015)

I was thinking about reduction sauces the other day. It seems reducing stocks must lose some of the more volatile flavors. Do you know if anyone ever tried to reduce stocks by partial freeze drying instead? Seems doable with a large chamber sealer?


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2015)

Not sure I accept your premise on reduction. Demi glace would be the extreme example of reduction and it don't suck.

Not sure I get the part about freeze drying either. Are you trying to reduce volume for easier storage or to concentrate flavor? I store de-fatted stock in quarts and reduce as needed.

Hopefully one of the smart guys will chime in.


----------



## perneto (Aug 9, 2015)

To concentrate flavor; basically to make a better demi-glace.


----------



## perneto (Aug 9, 2015)

Think it would require a dedicated freeze dryer though; chamber sealers are probably not going to like having to pump out so much water vapor for so long.


----------



## panda (Aug 9, 2015)

concentrating flavor comes from heavy roasting ingredients and SLOW reduction of liquid, no way around it.

try adding leeks, parsnip, beets and celery root as well


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Aug 10, 2015)

The only thing similar to your idea in common (?) use is gelatin filtered consommé. But you lose all the stuff you want in a good stock.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2015)

thats what i was thinking too... but the results would be very different


----------



## perneto (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, I'm aware of that technique. I agree it would be really different. But freeze drying should only remove water and leave all the good stuff in. I'm just not sure freeze dryer can remove so much water.


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 10, 2015)

Technically spoken: you can remove as much water as you like, in the end you get an instand soup..But its super pricy. You should rather consider spray drying. Its much cheaper and nearly as smooth...


----------



## Twistington (Aug 10, 2015)

Feels like it's a quite big hassle just to try it out:

[video=youtube;mlywGYcY-tA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlywGYcY-tA[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2015)

Twistington said:


> Feels like it's a quite big hassle just to try it out:
> 
> [video=youtube;mlywGYcY-tA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlywGYcY-tA[/video]



maybe a pain in the ass, but really cool


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 11, 2015)

What if you dehydrated a glace de viande... the supreme example of reduction!


----------

